# Maxim Antimagnetique



## TerryG (May 20, 2012)

Hello, my mum has found in her cupboard a watch that was given to her years ago, Can you please help in the age, etc of this watch, She has been told it is 18 caret gold, What price should she be looking for the piece although I quite like it myself, All the hands and buttons work, Thanks for your help,


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

No one on The Watchx Forum is a Professional Appraiser or Valuation Expert, and therefore, we cannot offer any kind

of valuation or appraisal service. All of our members are enthusiastic collectors with some experience in restoration and

collecting, so we can say that from our experience, any watch is simply worth what someone will pay you for it. Condition is

paramount - a watch in an "as new" condition, in original condition, and with box and papers, warranty and paperwork,

will always be worth more than one that has been languishing at the back of a drawer for many years.

You may be able to get a ballpark figure for the value of a watch by scanning the completed listings for your watch, or a very

similar one, on any of the major Internet Auction Sites. A valuation for Insurance purposes can normally only be given by a

reputable and qualified watchmaker.

On behalf of the forum

*Mel as "Valuation Request Monitor"* 

Having said the above, your watch is classed as a Chrono, and should all the dials and buttons be working correctly as per the makers specifications, then depending upon the movement (workings) inside, the piece may indeed be worth a reasonable amount. Be aware that this type of watch will almost certainly need a full service from a *good *watchmaker to ensure it continues to function properly and for the foreseeable future. Such a service will cost a fair amount of money in itself, and you need to find a real watchmaker to perform this service, it's unlikely a High Street jeweller will be able to do this for you correctly, or will simply send it off to a good watchmaker and add on a premium for doing so.

HTH a bit

Mel


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

it looks a nice clean piece , unfortunatly the value only lies in the gold case, imo unless you plan to keep it i would not spend Â£100+ on servicing an old valjoux /venus/landeron movement , you would never recoup the cost.


----------



## TerryG (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for your replies, Can anyone put an age on the watch please.


----------



## Felix. (May 2, 2012)

Wow,.. thats a clean dial...


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Maxim as trade mark was used by many companies:

http://www.mikrolisk.de/show.php?site=280&suchwort=maxim&searchMode=exact&searchWhere=trademark

Andreas


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

pugster said:


> it looks a nice clean piece , unfortunatly the value only lies in the gold case, imo unless you plan to keep it i would not spend Â£100+ on servicing an old valjoux /venus/landeron movement , you would never recoup the cost.


My last Landeron service cost ~120, with some replacement parts that had to be sourced from Germany.

I think that was worth doing. I wouldn't encourage anybody to scrap such a watch for the gold value.

It's not just a question of getting your money back; keep it, and you have the pleasure of ownership and wearing a nice watch, and the knowledge that you've preserved a little piece of history from the scrapper.

I think that's part of what this collecting game is about...


----------



## Philster1961 (Mar 19, 2012)

Must admit i don't know anything about it, just know I like it............beautiful watch.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

chris l said:


> pugster said:
> 
> 
> > it looks a nice clean piece , unfortunatly the value only lies in the gold case, imo unless you plan to keep it i would not spend Â£100+ on servicing an old valjoux /venus/landeron movement , you would never recoup the cost.
> ...


i agree , i did say 'unless you plan to keep it' , tho the op did say in the original post 'What price should she be looking for the piece' , which indicates its just a valuation to sell it , if you spent Â£100 + on a service it would be wasted on a sale as all you would get would be the value of the gold , which with todays prices aint too bad, over the last 18 months ive seen many of these old chronos sell at auction , they always sell for the price of the case unless they are a rare piece or have an unusual movement such as a lemania.


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Philster1961 said:


> Must admit i don't know anything about it, just know I like it............beautiful watch.


I have to agree a very nice lookling watch.


----------

